#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ονομασία τίτλου Πολιτικού Μηχανικού Τ.Ε.

## Pappos

Σύμφωνα με το Παράρτημα Διπλώματος ισχύουν τα παρακάτω για τον σωστό τίτλο:

*2. ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΤΛΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ* 

*1. Ονομασία τίτλου στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα:*
Πτυχίο Πολιτικού Μηχανικού Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης

*2.* *Κύριος τομέας σπουδών για την απόκτηση του τίτλου:*

Έργα Πολιτικού Μηχανικού

*3. Ονομασία και καθεστώς απονέμοντος Ιδρύματος*:

Τεχνολογικό Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα 

Oι συνάδλεφοι Μηχανικοί ΤΕ χρησιμοποιούν τον τίτλο:

Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ ή Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ

----------


## Xάρης

Πηγή (νομοθεσία);
Απ' ό,τι μόλις είδα στην "ΝΟΜΟΣ" δεν τροποποιήθηκε το ΠΔ.388/89 (ΦΕΚ.169/Α΄/16.06.1989).


Υπάρχει κάτι πιο πρόσφατο;

----------


## Pappos

Toν τίτλο:

*1. Ονομασία τίτλου στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα:*
Πτυχίο Πολιτικού Μηχανικού Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης

δεν τον προσφώνησα στην τύχη. Είναι από το Παράρτημα Διπλώματος που δίνει το Ανώτατο ίδρυμα στην Ελλάδα.
Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να συνεχίσει τις σπουδές του στο εξωτερικό αναφέρει τιν τίτλο από το Παράρτημα Διπλώματος του εκάστοτε ιδρύματος. Το ΠΔ.388/89 (ΦΕΚ.169/Α΄/16.06.1989) είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό και δεν έγινε ενημέρωση του τίτλου σπουδών. Δεν έχει σχέση με το Παράρτημα Διπλώματος το ΠΔ.388/89. Ακόμη με το ΦΕΚ 136/A'/5.6.2013 υπάρχει και επίσημα η μετανομασία του τμήματος.


Το σωστό είναι ο φοιτητής να αναφέρει τον τίτλο σύμφωνα με το Παράρτημα Διπλώματος του εκάστοτε ιδρύματος το οποίο είναι νόμιμο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Επίσης πάρα πολύ βασικό στο Παράρτημα Διπλώματος αναφέρεται:

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΤΛΟΥ*


*Επίπεδο τίτλου:

*Βασικός τίτλος σπουδών ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης (επίπεδο Bachelor)

Επίπεδο 5Α (ταξινόμηση συστήματος ISCED της UNESCO)

----------


## Xάρης

Ένας νόμος/ΠΔ/ΥΑ δεν παύει να ισχύει λόγω παλαιότητας.
Παύει να ισχύει όταν καταργείται με άλλο, νεώτερο νόμο/ΠΔ/ΥΑ.
Υπάρχει βασική νομοθεσία, όπως π.χ. το ΠΔ.13/29.04.1929 περί επικινδύνως ετοιμόρροπων κτηρίων που ισχύουν ως σήμερα.
Συνεπώς, το ΠΔ.388/1989 ισχύει και σήμερα εφόσον δεν καταργήθηκε.

Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση.
Σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ.102/2013 (ΦΕΚ.136/Α΄), άρθρο 6, §5:
"Ο παρεχόμενος τίτλος σπουδών στους φοιτητές που έχουν εισαχθεί μέχρι και το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2012−2013 σε Α.Ε.Ι. ή Σχολή ή Τμήμα που συγχωνεύεται, μετονομάζεται ή καταργείται φέρει τον υφιστάμενο κατά τον χρόνο εισαγωγής τίτλο και τύπο."

Άρα, οι *μέχρι το 2013* οι απόφοιτοι και οι φοιτητές που θα αποφοιτήσουν θα φέρουν τον τίτλο σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ.388/1989, ενώ οι *μετά το 2013* εισαχθέντες φοιτητές θα φέρουν τον τίτλο του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού.

----------


## Pappos

> Ένας νόμος/ΠΔ/ΥΑ δεν παύει να ισχύει λόγω παλαιότητας.
> Παύει να ισχύει όταν καταργείται με άλλο, νεώτερο νόμο/ΠΔ/ΥΑ.


Tα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται.
Αφού γνωρίζεις την νομοθεσία τόσο καλά, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις το ισχύον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο (νόμος, Π.Δ. κ.τ.λ.) για το επάγγελμα του Πολ. Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα ?

Αναφέρομαι στον Ν. 4254/2014 (ΦΕΚ Α 85/7-4-2014)
Μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις σε παρακαλώ το Π.Δ. για το επάγγελμα του Πολ. Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα ?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς είσαι εκτός θέματος. Το θέμα που εσύ ο ίδιος ανάρτησες αφορά την ονομασία τίτλου του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού *ΤΕ* και όχι του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού που ρωτάς.

Κατά δεύτερον, δεν ανέφερα ποτέ ότι γνωρίζω τόσο καλά τη νομοθεσία. Αυτό το συμπέρασμα ίσως να προέκυψε για σένα επειδή ανέφερα ότι ποτέ ένας νόμος/ΥΑ/ΠΔ δεν παύει να ισχύει λόγω παλαιότητας. Γεγονός που εσύ ανέφερες και στη συνέχεια αναίρεσες λέγοντας ότι αυτό είναι ευκόλως εννοούμενο.

Τέλος, εάν έχεις ανησυχίες για τη νομοθεσία που ρυθμίζει το επάγγελμα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στα συλλογικά όργανα όπως ο ΣΠΜΕ, το ΤΕΕ, η ΕΕΤΕΜ ή σε έναν δικηγόρο ή να ψάξεις μόνος σου σε διαδικτυακές νομικές υπηρεσίες όπως η "ΝΟΜΟΣ" ή όποια άλλη.

----------


## Pappos

> Τέλος, εάν έχεις ανησυχίες για τη νομοθεσία που ρυθμίζει το επάγγελμα  του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στα συλλογικά όργανα  όπως ο ΣΠΜΕ, το ΤΕΕ, η ΕΕΤΕΜ ή σε έναν δικηγόρο ή να ψάξεις μόνος σου σε  διαδικτυακές νομικές υπηρεσίες όπως η "ΝΟΜΟΣ" ή όποια άλλη.


Kαι βέβαια έχω ανησυχίες και θέλω να γνωρίζω τα επ. δικαιώματα του πολ. μηχανικού, μια χώρας που θεωρητικά ανήκει στην ΕΕ. Εννοείται δεν ασχολούμαι με TEE, EETEM και λοιπές "οργανώσεις".

Ζητάω βάση Π.Δ. την νομοθεσία του επαγγέλματος πολ. μηχανικού. Έχεις δίκιο για το εκτός θέματος, άνοιξα καινούργιο thread για το επάγγελμα του πολ. μηχανικού.

----------


## Pappos

Nα συμπληρώσω οι συνάδλεφοι μετά εποχής 2013 φέρουν τον τίτλο:

*Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ*
 
Οι συνάδελφοι πριν το 2013 φέρουν τον τίτλο

*Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός Δομ. Έργων ΤΕ*

*Εννοείται στο εξωτερικό μεταφράζεται σαν B.Eng.*

----------


## Xάρης

Για προ 2013 δείτε το ΠΔ.388/89 (ΦΕΚ.169/Α΄/16.06.1989) που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

Το πτυχίο της όποιας σχολής, ελληνικής ή αλλοδαπής, μπορεί να γράφει ό,τι θέλει.
Ο τίτλος που φέρει και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί όμως ο μηχανικός ΤΕ πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνος με την κείμενη νομοθεσία. 
Η οποία νομοθεσία για τους προ 2013 είναι το ΠΔ.388/89. 
Αν υπάρχει νεώτερη νομοθεσία για τους προ του 2013 μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει να την παραθέσει.

----------


## Pappos

> Η οποία νομοθεσία για τους προ 2013 είναι το ΠΔ.388/89. 
> Αν υπάρχει νεώτερη νομοθεσία για τους προ του 2013 μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει να την παραθέσει.


Συνάδελφε δεν διαφώνησα στα παραπάνω. Για τους προ 2013 o τίτλος είναι:

*Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικός Δομ. Έργων ΤΕ

Και επίσης για τους συναδελφους που θέλουν να εργαστούν εκτός Ελλάδος ο τίτλος είναι B.Eng.
*

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή γράφεις με έντονα (bold) δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και έτσι.
Αφού τελικά δεν διαφωνείς για το ισχύον ΠΔ.388/89 για τους προς του 2013 μηχανικούς ΤΕ, διάβασε και το τι ακριβώς γράφει. 
Το "Πολιτικός" δεν περιλαμβάνεται στον τίτλο.

----------


## Pappos

> Το "Πολιτικός" δεν περιλαμβάνεται στον τίτλο.


Kαι τότε τι Μηχανικός είναι ?
Στρατιωτικός Μηχανικός ? 
Και φυσικά θα βάλει το Πολιτικός αφού το τμήμα είναι Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων.
Επαναλαμβάνω για τους συναδέλφους που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν έξω, το πτυχίο είναι B.Eng.

----------


## Xάρης

Όλοι οι μηχανικοί που δεν φέρουν στον τίτλο τους το "Πολιτικός" είναι στρατιωτικοί;
Π.χ. Μηχανολόγοι, Ηλεκτρολόγοι, Τοπογράφοι, Αρχιτέκτονες κ.λπ..
Υπάρχει λοιπόν και ειδικότητα "Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων" καθώς και ειδικότητα "Μηχανικός Έργων Υποδομής" (χωρίς το "Πολιτικός").

Ο τίτλος του πτυχίου που έδινε το τμήμα μπορεί μεν να έγραφε "Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων" αλλά ο τίτλος του εν λόγω μηχανικού που πρέπει σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ.388/89 να χρησιμοποιεί είναι "Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων" χωρίς το "Πολιτικός". 
Αυτό ακριβώς γράφει το ΠΔ.388/89, έχει τις αντιστοιχίες τίτλων πτυχίου και τίτλων μηχανικού.

Όποιος αμφισβητεί το παραπάνω μπορεί να κατεβάσει το ΠΔ από ΕΔΩ και να το διαβάσει με τα ίδια τα ματάκια του.
Μπορεί να κάνει και μια αναζήτηση σε όποια νομική βιβλιοθήκη επιθυμεί για να δει τυχόν τροποποιήσεις του.

----------

